# Anyone here from Redland Trails?



## Intelligenthamster (19 Jul 2007)

My brother, mountain unicyclist, recently introduced me to the so-called Redlands Trails around Leith Hill- best known is Summer Lightning, others are Waggledance, Crooked Furrow and Regurgitator.

The hybrid can just about cope with 'em and I will be straight up there when my new Spesh MTB arrives... in the next 2 weeks...  

Usually a lot of other peeps about- anyone here use them?


----------



## barq (20 Jul 2007)

Hi

I know some of the trails that you mean. I cycle more on the nearby Pitch and Holmbury Hill because they are nearer where I live and less busy. Lovely area for riding. Hope you enjoy the new Spesh, what model is it?


----------



## Intelligenthamster (21 Jul 2007)

It's a Rockhopper Disc  Gave it a test ride a week ago and didn't want to give it back!


----------



## barq (23 Jul 2007)

That's the best feeling with a new bike. Well when it arrives you'll have to a) post a picture and  give it a name.  Happy riding!


----------

